# Violin Pieces for Intermediate Player



## silentxem

Hello,

I'm new to this forum, but not so much to playing violin; I've played since I was four, but stopped a few years ago to give myself a break (I was 19 then, I'm 23 now). I'd like to pick my violin back up now and pursue it simply as a hobby--I won't be performing for or with anyone--and I'd like some suggestions as to what to play. 

The last thing I remember playing in lessons is Meditation Thais (Massenet), and for some reference to skill level, I've also played Czardas (Monti) in recent history. I'm okay at sight-reading, but my Suzuki training from my early years does give me a slight handicap in that department. I don't have many other musicians to play with (I moved to a new city for college), so I'm looking for something that's fun to play on my own rather than with a group. Perhaps when I've gotten back in the swing of things, I'll play with others (probably guitarists, keyboardists).

As for taste, I think the two pieces I mentioned above are good examples of my preferred style. I also like romantic and baroque (esp. chamber music). I'm not limited to classical though, and if anyone has any suggestions for bluegrass, country or anything I could play with a modern-style band (guitars, bass, drums, etc.), that'd be great, too. My favorite classical artist is probably Itzhak Perlman.

Thank you in advance, and I hope you all have a lovely day (and New Year).


----------



## senza sordino

Fritz Kreisler works *Liebesfreud, Liebesleid, Schon Rosmarin* etc
Bach *Solo sonatas and Partitas* you might find the Dm and E major partitas a bit easier, I do (except for the Chaconne part of the Dm, the greatest piece written for the solo violin IMHO)
Telemann *12 Fantasias for Solo violin*
Gingold edited *Orchestra excerpts* many are fun to fiddle around on


----------

